# Does anyone make hedghog accessories?



## MorganGibby (Jul 28, 2011)

Baisically I want to know is there is anyone out there that I can send fleece to and they can make little pouches and stuff.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Check the forsale section. There are a few people that make accessories, and you can choose the fabric from what they have.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I highly recommend Nikki on here. Nikki is a very active member always ready to offer advice and help. She is a HWS Rescue and what she makes on her bedding helps the hedgehogs she takes in. http://quillsnthings.webs.com/

I am the designer and maker of the original igloo covers and since I'm not going to be sewing for a while longer, I've given my design and permission to make the igloo covers to Nikki. http://www.freewebs.com/thehedgieden/ac ... covers.htm


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

I make Snuggle Bags, LIners, Carriers, ect. PM me if interested.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

MorganGibby said:


> Baisically I want to know is there is anyone out there that I can send fleece to and they can make little pouches and stuff.


Hi Morgan

I make hedgie bags, hats, liners, blankets and will soon be making igloo covers, as Nancy said above. Also I ship anywhere in the world where hedgies are legal to own. If you want bags made out of your fleece I can certainly do that for you. The bags I make to sell are flannel on the outside and fleece on the inside, but making all fleece bags for you wouldn't be a problem at all. If you'd like me to do them up for you just send me a pm here on the board and I'll get back to you right away.

Thanks!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Nikki makes wonderful things!


----------

